# big tranny problems...



## thexnightmarex (Oct 15, 2005)

i have a 89 750il, and today i was driving home and the transmission started acting crazy, its always been so strong and right on the money, but not today, it was acting like the transmission was going out and by the time i got home began to smoke from all sides. unbelieveable. as soon as it cooled off some i started her back up and checked the transmssion fluid, didnt even register, i about fell down, i just checked it maybe a week ago, i filled it back up and to find out as soon as a started it up it all just poured out the bottom, worst feeling ever. any ideas?


also when it used to work sometimes if i would stop like in a fast food line when i would go to pull off it would make a popping noise from under the car, untill you got going and then it went away fine unless you stopped again for an unnatuarally long time, connected?


i know this cant be good, ive got to get it repaired soon, and i need to know what it is and what i need, i dont want the service people around here just poking around under there.

please help.


----------



## Chase750il (Feb 27, 2006)

Where was the fluid pouring out?

Up front? Sounds the like the front seal went out, is pouring out around the transmission pan? The rear, output shaft seal...

The white smoke is likely the fluid burning on the cats, its doesn't take much too make a good bit of smoke.

If its the front seal, and if its pouring out really fast, that would be my guess, the trans likely needs a rebuild now...


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Check the lines from the transmisssion to the cooler. They come loose at the fittings connecting them to the transmission on the 850 which has the same transmission as yours.


----------



## thexnightmarex (Oct 15, 2005)

im not sure exactly where right yet, i saw it was pissed and just went insid before more damage was caused.

i know that the poping on acceleration is most likely the center bearing, and plan to replace that while im at it, dont want to remove that exhaust more times that i have to.

once i figure out if it the rear or front seal is it a hastle to do, or pretty straight foward?


i thought it might be the pan seal but it would leak without the car being started am i correct? fluid only flows with the car started


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Like I said, it is most likely a loose transmission fluid line on the side of the transmission and not a seal. They all loosen and leak on the 4HP24 transmission. It is a routine maintenance item--check the lines when the engine oil is changed. I don't believe that you have to drop the exhaust to get to them.


----------



## thexnightmarex (Oct 15, 2005)

ok i do hope this is what it is, maybe ill be able to get to checking it tommrow.

at least it will still be driveable until i get the new center bearing.
if anything it made me learn what a center bearing going bad feels like, and put me on the ball of fixing that.

atf on the ground=scary stuff.


what 17 year old worries about this. haha


----------



## thexnightmarex (Oct 15, 2005)

i checked the tranny cooler lines today, if im correct theres one that connects right before the fluid pan and a lager one that connects to the pan itself, both of these were tight and there wasnt a sign of a leak from there, it seem the leak is comming around the area of the flywheel, it doesnt leak till you start the engine and then it pretty much pours out.

sound like a front seal?


----------



## Chase750il (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like the front pump seal.


----------



## thexnightmarex (Oct 15, 2005)

any more ideas?


----------

